
Handshake decentralized root zone launched - SkyMarshal
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/615160/handshake-network-dns-live/
======
SkyMarshal
Handshake airdropped coins to several hundred thousand open source developers
on Github and Web of Trust strong set participants, predicated on the
assumption those communities would be most likely to use the service to create
and host new TLDs.

The airdrop is done in a novel privacy-preserving manner. Details here:
[https://github.com/handshake-org/hs-airdrop](https://github.com/handshake-
org/hs-airdrop)

Full developer docs here: [https://hsd-dev.org/](https://hsd-dev.org/)

~~~
verdverm
Enter stage left: TLD squatting

